# New here



## OrangieLover (Mar 30, 2007)

I just found this place last night. I look forward to discussing kitties with you all!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sure you'll love it here, welcome


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...tells us about your fur baby(ies)...


----------



## OrangieLover (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome!  

I have two kitties. My boy is Tucker - he's 2 years old and is black and white. And my girl is Tessie - she's 6 months old and is an orange and white tabby. I have wanted an orangie for a while!

I also recently lost my girl Tabby to renal failure.  (Not related to the pet food recall.) She was an almost 3 year old brown tabby.


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to the cat forums! Sorry for your loss, hope to see pics of your babies soon!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome, I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Can you post some pictures for us? :wink: I'm so sorry about Tabby  .


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

:wolfie welcome i am loved by two beautiful girls, enjoy.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome! Please post pictures! 

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Lisa... nice to see you here...


----------

